# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Al twee weken ziek van Sipralexa

## Leeneke

Hoe was het bij jullie toen jullie begonnen met de AD? Ook zoveel bijwerkingen?
Ik ben op 17/12 gestart met Sipralexa, een halfje per dag. Was al wel slecht in mijn maag daarvoor van de stress, maar door te starten met de AD had ik nog meer last van mijn maag. Sinds 4 dagen neem ik een volledig pilletje per dag. Ik ben nu bijna twee weken echt slecht in mijn maag, niets van eetlust, krijg bijna niets binnen, niets smaakt...ben intussen al wat kilootjes vermagerd. :Frown:  Vrijdag bij mijn huisarts geweest en die zei me dat ik waarschijnlijk toch nog een week last zal hebben van de maag. Hij zegt me pilletjes te nemen voor de maag zoals motilium maar dat helpt niet echt. :Frown: 
Zijn hier nog mensen die zo een last gehad hebben van de maag? Ik ben het intussen echt zat van niet normaal te kunnen eten. :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Bij het starten met Sipra had ik een 2-tal weken weinig tot geen eetlust en voelde ik me af en toe een beetje wazig....maar ik vrees dat jouw maagklachten voortkomen uit stress,wat je zelf al aangaf. Neem 's een Buscopantabletje voor de maag ipv een motilium? Wacht,zoals je dokter zegt nog een week af en kijk dan verder.....heb wel met je te doen; niet kunnen eten en je slecht voelen tijdens de feestdagen!!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Leeneke

Ik heb al twee weken geen stress omdat ik niet hoef te gaan werken, had voordien enorm veel stress doordat ik veel angstaanvallen had op het werk maar die heb ik al twee weken niet meer doordat ik thuis ben en voel me vrij rustig, dus kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat de maagklachten nog van stress komen. Volgens mijn dokter is het van de Sipralexa,hij zei me dat veel mensen dat hadden... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik ook een supergevoelige maag heb. Zal er misschien ook iets mee te maken hebben.
Inderdaad, feestdagen en niets kunnen eten. Is echt vreselijk. Moet niet braken of zo hoor maar heb gewoon een zware maag en totaal geen eetlust en als ik dan wat eet dan valt het op mijn maag.

----------


## Agnes574

Wens je véél sterkte en hoop dat je je snel beter voelt,zie PM!!
Idd,als je een gevoelige maag hebt kun je er meer last van hebben.

Xx Ag

----------


## katje45

Hallo Leeneke,

Maagklachten worden vaak door stress aangewezen als factor daarvoor. Maar dat hoeft helemaal niet zo te zijn. 
Als ik jou was zou ik een goed middel ervoor vragen aan je arts. En anders kan je zelf beginnen met Gaviscon suspensie.
Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Weeral zo'n goede tip van Katje!!
Chapeau meid!!
Xx

----------


## Leeneke

We zijn nu een week verder en nog steeds ben ik even slecht in mijn maag, niets van eetlust, moet mezelf dwingen iets naar binnen te krijgen... :Frown: 
Heb op aanraden van mijn dokter al primperan geprobeerd, maar daar voel ik me helemaal niet goed bij, heel moe en suf omdat het ook inwerkt op het zenuwstelsel. Ik weet het echt niet meer, hoe lang gaat dit nog duren? 
Zou maandag aan de slag moeten gaan op het werk maar maak er me heel veel zorgen in...ik wil niet te lang thuis zitten, heb nog maar van juli mijn vast contract en sindsdien al heel veel het werk moeten verzuimen...ben bang mijn werk te verliezen als ik te lang thuis blijf...
Blijven die maagklachten nu nog lang duren, ik las hier van iemand dat hij al zijn eetlust verloren was door het nemen van AD. :Frown: 
Dit mag bij mij toch niet te lang meer duren, ik ben al niet dik en die kilo's vliegen eraf, en als je geen voedingsstoffen binnen krijgt, ga je je echt als een vod voelen...
Denk niet echt dat de oorzaak van klachten nog stress zijn, zit al 3,5 week thuis, met toch veel minder stress in mijn hoofd dan toen ik nog aan het werk was... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je geen kleine maagontsteking of iets anders??
Vind het héél raar en kan het nauwelijks geloven dat de Sipralexa zo slecht kan vallen.
Al gevraagd of je niet mag switchen naar een ander? Cymbalta bijv?

Sterkte meid!!
Xx

----------


## Leeneke

Mocht ik een lichte maagontsteking hebben, dan zou die toch genezen met de medicatie die ik al geprobeerd heb, Motilium, Primperan, Omeprazol...
Omeprazol is ideaal tegen maagontsteking en heb ik 2 weken genomen voor ik begonnen was met Sipralexa, toen ik begonnen ben met Sipralexa ben ik gestopt met Omeprazol omdat mijn dokter zei dat het niet samen mag met Sipralexa, het beinvloedt de opname van Sipralexa in het bloed. Maar mijn dokter heeft me ook gezegd dat een maagontsteking al na enkele dagen veel beter is met omeprazol, terwijl ik het twee weken genomen heb zonder resultaat. Hij zegt nu dat mijn klachten toch van de Sipralexa zijn... :Confused: 
Er is nog niet gesproken over overgaan op een ander soort AD.
En ook, ik heb geen maagpijn of steken, wat typisch is voor een maagontsteking normaal. Mijn klachten zijn opgeblazen en zware maag, misselijk, braakneigingen (moet niet braken, enkel de neiging tot)en niks van eetlust.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Leeneke,

De klachten kunnen van de Sipralexa zijn. Maar je kan ook een bacterie in je maag hebben de Helicobacter pylori en daar kan je heel veel last van hebben. Je arts kan het nakijken en heb je dat dan krijg je een speciale combinatie met antibiotica en dan gaat het vaak stukken beter. Het is al met een bloedonderzoek na te gaan.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

----------


## Leeneke

Ik ga morgen bellen voor een maagonderzoek bij een specialist om toch maar zeker te zijn dat ik geen maagzweer heb of zo. Ze doen dan ook normaal een bloedonderzoek. Die bacterie die jij vernoemt, zorgt voor maagzweren.

----------


## Leeneke

Wat ik ook heel vervelend vind, is dat mijn huisdokter en mijn psy elkaar tegenspreken. Mijn psy zegt dat mijn maaglast niet van de Sipralexa kan komen, dat ik maar enkele dagen wat maaglast kan hebben daarvan en zeker niet zoveel last als ik heb, terwijl mijn huisdokter zegt dat het wel van de Sipralexa kan zijn, heel vervelend als dokters elkaar zo tegenspreken. :Mad: Net hetzelfde over Omeprazol, dat is een zeer goed middel tegen maagontstekingen, het breekt het maagzuur af in de maag, wordt gegeven aan mensen met een maagzweer...mijn huisdokter zegt dat dit niet samen met Sipralexa mag genomen worden omdat het de opname in het bloed van Sipralexa verstoort waardoor je geen normale constante opname in het bloed hebt van Sipralexa, mijn psy zegt dan weer dat dit niet echt bewezen is! :Mad: Wie moet je nu eigenlijk geloven dan? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leeneke

Gisteren maagonderzoek gehad in het ziekenhuis, in mijn maag is niets abnormaals te zien. Ze hebben ook weefsel afgenomen uit de maag om te onderzoeken, bloed getrokken, ontlasting wordt ook nog onderzocht...die uitslagen zal ik pas volgende week hebben.
Maar ik heb al een voorgevoel dat er niets zal uitkomen uit al die onderzoeken, dus zijn mijn klachten puur psychologisch...vreselijk... :Frown: ,misschien in combinatie met de Sipralexa die ook op de maag werkt maar de Sipralexa alleen kan nooit voor zoveel maaglast zorgen zegt mijn huisdokter.
Ik ga nu morgen na 5 weken terug aan de slag, de schrik slaat me om het hart en ben enorm nerveus voor die eerste werkdag. Maar ik heb het gevoel dat dat het beste is wat ik kan doen, proberen de draad van mijn leven weer op te nemen, me weer nuttig voelen, niet meer moeten piekeren dat ik het werk verzuim...Het zal een hele zware dag worden morgen, en vandaag ook want loop hier al verschrikkelijk nerveus rond, zal vandaag zeker niets binnen krijgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd,
hoe is je eerste werkdag verlopen??
veel maaglast gehad of niet??
Laat 's iets horen ok?

knuff Xx

----------


## Leeneke

Agnes, mijn eerste werkdag was afschuwelijk, gelukkig was het maar een halve dag, op donderdag en vrijdag werk ik enkel in de voormiddag, vanaf volgende week is het weer een hele week dat ik aan de slag moet.
Het meest vervelende is wel die maag hoor want ik heb de indruk dat mijn moraal in vergelijking met enkele weken terug toch wat beter is, misschien dat de Sipralexa ook al wat werkt. Maar die maagklachten die maar niet willen verbeteren, integendeel, heb nu ook maagpijn erbij. Ik begrijp het echt niet, wacht nu wel nog op het resultaat van de bloedtesten en weefsel testen en zo maar als ze daar ook niets in zien, wat dan? :Frown:  Ik moet dringend echt weer beter kunnen eten want word heel zwak omdat ik zo weinig eet, wat logisch is. En mijn dokter die zegt maar dat het stress is, gemakkelijk om zoiets te zeggen maar als mijn moraal beter is, dan zou mijn maag toch ook moeten beter zijn, als mijn moraal de oorzaak is van die maagklachten? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Weet het eerlijk gezegd allemaal niet meer, en heb al alle maagmiddeltjes geprobeerd. Het ergste is, omeprazol dat zo goed is voor mijn maag, zeker bij pijn, mag ik niet nemen in combinatie met Sipralexa, het beinvloedt de opname in het bloed van Sipralexa.

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch...

Enerzijds goed te horen dat het moraal wat opgekrikt lijkt,anderzijds blijf je met die maagklachten zitten...
Ik heb in 2008 een paar maanden ook veel maag-darmklachten gehad,waardoor ik veel verzwakte en veel afviel...uiteindelijk bleek het een urineweg-infectie te zijn...die met anti-biotica in 2 weken overmeesterd was!!
Hou moed meissie...hopelijk weet je snel wat je scheelt!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Leeneke

Ik heb nog steeds het gevoel dat het de Sipralexa is en ik ga moeten veranderen van soort pil... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,neem ze nu 4 weken en ik blijf me even misselijk voelen, ik wacht nog op uitslag van bloedonderzoek en urine, zal ik normaal volgende week hebben maar denk niet dat ze daar veel gaan in vinden. :Frown:

----------


## katje45

Zou het in iedergeval proberen wat anders. Dit is zeker niet alles. Hoop voor je dat het snel weer goed komt.

----------


## Leeneke

Hallo, hier ben ik nog eens, enkele maanden verder en nog steeds maagklachten die op en af gaan. :Frown: 
Soms is het enkele weken beter en dan plots voel ik me weer kotsmisselijk, niks van eetlust en braakneigingen. Zowiezo is mijn eetlust sinds ik de Sipralexa neem helemaal niet meer wat ze voordien was, ik eet veel minder en snoepen doe ik helemaal niet meer wat ik vroeger wel deed. Ben dus afgevallen en ik geraak niet meer op mijn gewicht. De weken dat ik me echt kotsmisselijk voel, dan val ik nog meer af. En ik ben niet dik, dus ik vind dit heel frustrerend, voel me daar echt niet goed bij dat ik zo mager ben. :Frown: 
Nog steeds is mijn vraag, is het de Sipralexa of niet? Minder eetlust, braakneigingen, het staat allemaal op de bijsluiter van de Sipralexa als bijwerkingen maar volgens mijn psy en de huisarts verdwijnen de klachten na enkele weken terwijl ik het al 3 maanden slik.
Ook heb ik PDS, prikkelbaar darmsyndroom waardoor mijn darmen te veel en te snel werken, vaak diarree, dit zorgt ervoor dat ik heel vaak, bijna elke dag Immodium Instant slik 's morgens,anders geraak ik niet op mijn werk. Nu vraag ik me af of ik niet slecht ben in mijn maag door zoveel Immodium te slikken, want ook dit staat bij de bijwerkingen op de bijsluiter van Immodium... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vragen, vragen en nog eens vragen...eerlijk gezegd, ik heb spijt dat ik met de Sipralexa begonnen ben want of het me psychisch echt helpt is ook een grote vraag, normaal zou ik minstens anderhalf pilletje per dag moeten nemen volgens mijn psy voor de angststoornissen en fobieën, maar omdat ik er zo mottig van ben, kan ik de dosis niet verhogen en blijf ik bij 1 pil per dag.
Aan de andere kant kan het misschien zijn dat het me onbewust wel helpt en ik me slechter ga voelen als ik stop met de Sipralexa.
Ik zit echt in een sukkelstraatje... :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Als je werkelijk al zolang last hebt van maagklachten "als bijwerking" dan zou ik er toch maar weer eens overleg over gaan hebben met je psych, of huisarts. De meeste bijwerkingen verdwijnen ook na een paar weken, maar ik lees dat jij er nu nog last van heb, dus ben ik bang dat die bijwerkingen bij jou niet we zullen gaan. Jou maag kan waarschijnlijk niet tegen deze medicatie.
Wat betreft de Immodium, ook dat kan de maag klachten veroorzaken. Te langdurig gebruik van deze medicatie kan ernstige beschadiging aan bv de darmen veroorzaken, en het is dan ook zekers af te raden om het zolang te gebruiken. Als ik jou was zou ik nog eens gaan overleggen met je behandelaar over een andere vorm van medicatie, want ik geloof nooit dat die bijwerkingen nu nog verdwijnen. Dat kan haast niet meer.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Leeneke

Lieve Deylanna,

Wat ik niet begrijp, is dat er weken zijn dat ik geen last heb van mijn maag...hoe komt dit dan? Het kan toch niet dat Sipralexa een paar weken last geeft, dan weer een paar weken niet, en dan weer opnieuw... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ook zegt mijn psy dat het één van de best verdraagd AD is... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Misschien is het een combinatie van de Immodium ? Ik heb wel een uiterst gevoelige maag, en dat is sinds enkele jaren, sinds ik eens een maagontsteking gehad heb.

Heb al met mijn huisarts gepraat over de Immodium, hij zegt me dat het geen kwaad kan zolang je geen verstopping krijgt, wat bij mij zeker het geval is. Als ik de ene dag Immodium neem, heb ik 's anderendaags nooit verstopping.

----------


## wildcat

Hallo leeneke,

Ik herken heel wat van wat jij zegt. ik neem ook al een hele tijd sipralexa.
Ik heb ook zeer veel last gehad van mijn maag. Allerhande onderzoekingen gekregen om de oorzaak te vinden. Blijkbaar zijn het zenuwen aan mijn maag. Telkens wanneer ik mij zenuwachtig maak voor iets, zelfs onbewust heb ik het gevoel alsof er een baksteen op mijn maag ligt, ook branderig gevoel en misselijk zijn. Het blijkt dat ik constant met maagontsteking rondloop.
Hiervoor neem ik nu sulpiride en omeprazole en daarmee ben ik heel wat beter. 
Ik heb gezien dat jouw berichtje dateert van april, misschien heb je intussen de oorzaak van jouw symptomen al gevonden.

Vriendelijke groetjes.

----------

